

It’s Time To Pony Up. Why Good Websites Shouldn't Be Free. - quoderat
http://www.newsweek.com/id/208163

======
jacquesm
Right... this might have something to do with it:

<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200907/news-magazines>

They're doing a good job at grooming their audience, but I think all that will
happen is that they'll accelerate their own downfall.

I'm really sorry for newsweek and all those other publications that are going
to die because some of them really have something to contribute but their
model has been solidly disrupted, people no longer want to pay for content so
you either find a way to accommodate that or you will have to die out. This is
not necessarily a good thing but it is inevitable.

------
intranation
He cites a single example for his entire article as proof that users don't
mind paying for things. Not exactly scientific, is it?

Really, we need to get back to purist capitalist principles for the web: if
something provides "value", it should cost money. The culture of free has gone
on way too long though, and I suspect users are just too spoiled.

~~~
dantheman
Pure capitalist principles do mean that everything has to have a cost. I'm a
die hard capitalist but give away source code, and other content for free.

Google gives everything away a lot for free and makes a ton of money, so
obviously it's not giving stuff away that the problem -- Its outdated notions
of how their business should be operating and what their value add is.

